# Looking for gunsmith in Cumming.



## Csanino (Jan 11, 2010)

I took my Charter Arms revolver apart to refinish it, and I have the whole thing back together w/o a hitch EXCEPT the cylinder. I cannot get the cylinder & shaft back together. 

-Carlo


----------



## KingTiger (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.sullivansclassicarms.com/


----------



## Bill Brown (Jan 11, 2010)

Check with Bullseye Sportsman, they have a gunsmith that picks up there.


----------



## Mingo (Jan 12, 2010)

*Sullivans Sucks*

I'm afraid we disagree again KingTiger.....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=432250&highlight=

They do high quality work but their service & price is unacceptable.


----------



## KingTiger (Jan 12, 2010)

Mingo said:


> I'm afraid we disagree again KingTiger.....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=432250&highlight=
> 
> They do high quality work but their service & price is unacceptable.



Quality work is worth waiting for, I didn't have a problem with their price or service either. I don't see you offering any viable alternatives. They do have a low tolerance for snot nosed kids.


----------



## long beards (Jan 12, 2010)

stay away from sullivans no joke stay away if you want it back this year take it to RB Bruce in dawsonville


----------



## Mingo (Jan 12, 2010)

DIY is what I usually do, I can/do build AKs too but West GA Armory has the AK Builder Rivet Jig & headspace gauges for non-matching kits, & is an excellent, kind & honest gunsmith for over a year for me now. I have been to Classic Arms several times before & Biff didn't know anything about what I was talking about on the rifle, I had to come home & dig through Google to find out what I needed to know. Its nothing personal cause I don't like your gunsmith, we all know who you are. Ive seen you at gunshows, I know everybody at the gunshows, Eastmans & RK. Don't ever speak to me in such a manner as you did earlier, I'm no child.....


BTW I do like the KonigsTiger  in your avatar. Henschel design makes for good product. The Waffen-SS & the Wehrmacht was best served by the later models of Mark V/Panther in my opinion. Das Reich & Wiking are my favorite Waffen-SS units. Also the Hermann Goering Division & later Corps was an excellent mechanized unit. It wasn't until the Soviets fielded their Stalin-2,  T-43/85 & similar tanks that the Waffen-SS & Wehrmacht units such as GrossDeutschland were really in trouble on the ground. I don't think the U.S. M-26 saw alot of action before VE Day.


----------



## germag (Jan 12, 2010)

Mingo said:


> DIY is what I usually do, I can/do build AKs too but West GA Armory has the AK Builder Rivet Jig & headspace gauges for non-matching kits, & is an excellent, kind & honest gunsmith for over a year for me now. I have been to Classic Arms several times before & Biff didn't know anything about what I was talking about on the rifle, I had to come home & dig through Google to find out what I needed to know. Its nothing personal cause I don't like your gunsmith, we all know who you are. Ive seen you at gunshows, I know everybody at the gunshows, Eastmans & RK. Don't ever speak to me in such a manner as you did earlier, I'm no child.....



Wow. Guys....might be good to chill out a little. The OP simply posted in here looking for a gunsmith recommendation and within a half dozen posts he has you two fighting over who's a good smith and who isn't....and these posts are taking on a rather threatening tone....not good.


----------



## SSgt Wilbanks (Jan 12, 2010)

Bring it to me and I will do it for free. No strings, just ask that you give me a good referral if you are satisfied with the work. I have just began to do start my own armory business. I figured since the Marines have invested alot of money into me, I might as well put it to use. My credentials include 2 tours with the QMCA as well as the armorer for my team for the last 6 years.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 15, 2010)

KingTiger said:


> Quality work is worth waiting for, I didn't have a problem with their price or service either. I don't see you offering any viable alternatives. They do have a low tolerance for snot nosed kids.



No snot nosed kid here but their service and attitudes suck, Wouldnt go back in the place if it was freebie day. But I have  low tolerance for people who seem to think they are better than the customers they need to serve.


----------



## Georgiastonewall (Jan 30, 2010)

Try andy Gazaway he is just off hy 9 in forsyth County.


----------

